# Java moss divider wall idea?



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

So I saw this tutorial online how to make a java moss wall.. well I was thinking about ya know if I ever got around to getting other tank and wanting it divided that maybe I could put java moss on the divider so they couldn't see eachother?

Maybe get a loufa? (spealling not sure lol ) ya now and sew that over the divider and let it grow like that while the tank is cycling or just for a lil while before I add the bettas. Or do you guys think this wouldn't be a good idea/even work for that matter lol.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I did this in my 20 long. It looked and worked great, but I ended up taking it down because I lost one go the bettas and I opened up the tank. Go for it! I just bought a good amount of moss and sewed it on.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

My only concern would be restricted waterflow to the side without the filter.

But it'd be worth a a shot if your divider is craft mesh because you can always replace it with a new mesh cheaply and have a javamoss wall to do things with.


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

I tried to make a java moss wall, not for divider purposes, just up in the back of my tank. It was growing really well (slow, but steady). The other day I realized everything that had grown had died and the only bits coming out of the mesh was algae and not moss.

I did two pieces of mesh sewed together with globs of moss in between. Sounds like JamieL used one piece of mesh with the moss sewed on? If that's correct in how JamieL did it, I would try it that way, since mine failed with the sandwiched idea I saw on many online tutorials.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks guys. :]
Well i'll probably use craft mess like bambijarvis said that way I can always take it out if it doesn't work.


----------

